# Perfect Server Debian 8



## logifech (27. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
darf man mal nachfragen wann man mit einem Perfect Server Howto für Debian 8 rechnen kann??


----------



## robotto7831a (27. Apr. 2015)

Till hat im englischen Forum geschrieben, dass die Anleitung so gut wie fertig ist.


----------



## logifech (27. Apr. 2015)

Ah cool, bin ich echt mal gespannt diese zu testen


----------



## logifech (28. Apr. 2015)

@Till ich glaube du hast einen wichtigen Punkt vergessen bei dem Perfect Server Tutorial und zwar was den SSH Server angeht. Absofort steht in dersshd_config nämlich bei PermitRootLogin without-password (oder so ähnlich) das heißt wenn ich mich über ssh einloggen möchte bekomme ich ein Access Denied. man muss also PermitRootLogin auf yes setzen damit es funktioniert. Ansonsten vielen vielen dank für das Howto!


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2015)

Das steht doch im Tutorial:

https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/debian-8-jessie-minimal-server/2/



> Login with username "root" and the root password that you have choosen during installation. When you login by SSH, then use the username "administrator" as the root user is disabled for remote logins. Then run the command "su":
> su
> To become root user.


----------



## logifech (28. Apr. 2015)

oh mist... dann nehme ich natürlich alles zurück, hab das dann wohl überlesen. Trotzdem vielen dank für das Howto bin es grade mal am durchgehen auf meinem Server.


----------



## logifech (28. Apr. 2015)

Jetzt hab ich aber trotzdem noch nen fehler festgestellt beim Multiserver Setup. Ich vermute mal das Problem liegt bei mir weiß aber nicht wo. Und zwar wenn ich einen Slave Server bei der Installation in einen Master Joinen will bekomme ich den Fehler hier.


> MySQL master server database name [dbispconfig]:
> 
> Adding ISPConfig server record to database.
> 
> ...


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2015)

Der Fehler besagt dass der root User den Du manuell auf dem Master angelegt hast um die Slaves einfügen zu können keine REchte hat um neue User anzulegen. Editier den root User mal mit phpmyadmin auf dem Master und füge die fehlenden Rechte hinzu.


----------



## logifech (28. Apr. 2015)

Ok, mach ich.


----------



## Animegirl (27. Mai 2015)

Ich habe alles nach dem Manual installiert, ich kriege jetzt jedoch nicht den SuPHP zum funktionieren, die Besitzer für Daten werden richtig vergeben, jedoch, der Apache läuft trotzdem als www-data:www-data und es gibt deswegen ständig Konflikte.


----------



## Till (27. Mai 2015)

Stell den php mode bitte auf php-fcgi oder php-fpm um und aktiviere suexec in der webseite. suphp ist veraltet und sollte nicht mehr verwendet werden.


----------



## Animegirl (27. Mai 2015)

Zitat von Till:


> Stell den php mode bitte auf php-fcgi oder php-fpm um und aktiviere suexec in der webseite. suphp ist veraltet und sollte nicht mehr verwendet werden.


Und es wird mit den Rechten klappen?


----------



## Animegirl (27. Mai 2015)

Und was ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden, wie soll ich mich da entscheiden, nach welchen Kriterien?


----------



## robotto7831a (27. Mai 2015)

Hier ist ein kleiner Vergleich.

http://www.liveconfig.com/de/kb/17


----------



## Animegirl (27. Mai 2015)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Hier ist ein kleiner Vergleich.
> 
> http://www.liveconfig.com/de/kb/17


OK, danke für den Link, war interessante Einführung, aber die Frage wurde wahrscheinlich falsch verstanden.
Ich fragte wie ich zwischen php-fcgi und php-fpm wählen soll.


----------



## Till (27. Mai 2015)

php-fpm


----------



## Till (27. Mai 2015)

Zitat von Animegirl:


> Und es wird mit den Rechten klappen?


Ja, das ist der Sinn der Übung.


----------



## Animegirl (27. Mai 2015)

Zitat von Till:


> Ja, das ist der Sinn der Übung.


Läuft trotzdem nicht wie geplant. Ich habe danach abgewartet so ca. 5 mins, dann den kompletten Server rebootet und nochmal random Datei hochgeladen. Auf FTP sehe ich wieder 33:33 bei dem Owner (


----------



## Animegirl (27. Mai 2015)

Es gibt noch ein Fehler, den ich nicht los werde - die Kunden Domains haben jeweils Mail-Konten, und die funktionieren ja auch, über unseren Domain, als MailServer angegeben, jedoch aus unverständlichen Grund wollen die Mails nicht ankommen, die auf unseren Domain hinter @ Zeichen zeigen. Was kann der Grund dafür sein?
Ich kriege solche Briefe zurück geschickt:
This is the mail system at host unseredomain.de.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                   The mail system

<n.admin@unseredomain.de>: unknown user: "n.admin"

Final-Recipient: rfc822; n.admin@unseredomain.de
Original-Recipient: rfc822;n.admin@unseredomain.de
Action: failed
Status: 5.1.1
Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; unknown user: "n.admin"


---------- Пересылаемое сообщение ----------
From: Animegirl <myprivatmail@googlemail.com>
To: n.admin@unseredomain.de
Cc: 
Date: Wed, 27 May 2015 14:55:12 +0300
Subject: Noch ein Versuch
Hoffentlich geht es dies mal.



Der Domains ist in IPSC eingetragen und die Mailboxen sind erstellt. Ich verstehe es einfach nicht


----------



## logifech (27. Mai 2015)

Steht ja eigentlich schon da 



> Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; unknown user: "n.admin"


 Er kann den angegebenen User bzw. Mail Konto nicht finden. Hast du mal di eDomains und Konten gelöscht und neu angelegt?


----------



## Till (27. Mai 2015)

Wie lautet derhostnsme des servers? Der hostname darf nicht eine auf dem server verwendete web oder mail domain sein.


----------



## Animegirl (28. Mai 2015)

Zitat von Till:


> Wie lautet derhostnsme des servers? Der hostname darf nicht eine auf dem server verwendete web oder mail domain sein.


Genau dies aber ist der Fall, wie kann man es umgehen?


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2015)

Zitat von Animegirl:


> Genau dies aber ist der Fall, wie kann man es umgehen?


Der hostname des servers mus geändert werden. Der Hostname muss eine subdomain sein wie im Tutorial beschrieben, z.B. server1.deinedomain.de. Der Hostname steht in folgenden Dateien:

/etc/hostname
/etc/mailname
/etc/hosts
/etc/postfix/main.cf

den Hostnamen in allen dateien anpassen und dann einmal neu booten.


----------



## Animegirl (28. Mai 2015)

Zitat von Till:


> Der hostname des servers mus geändert werden. Der Hostname muss eine subdomain sein wie im Tutorial beschrieben, z.B. server1.deinedomain.de. Der Hostname steht in folgenden Dateien:
> 
> /etc/hostname
> /etc/mailname
> ...


Muss diese Subdomain auch ins DNS (Cloudflair bei uns) eingetragen werden?


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2015)

ja.


----------



## Animegirl (28. Mai 2015)

Zitat von Till:


> ja.


Vielen vieln Dank, es funktioniert jetzt prima.

Jetzt fehlt nur die Sache mit den PHP Ausführung mit Rechten des client:web und dann ist Zen auf dem Server


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2015)

einfach php mode: php-fpm auswählen und die option "suexec" muss angehakt sein im web.


----------



## Animegirl (28. Mai 2015)

Es wäre nicht schlecht wenn man zu dem Manual noch die Sachen mit DNS Einstellungen einfügen würde, also die SPF und DKIM Einträge. Die sind leider nicht so leicht zu verstehen


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2015)

Es gibt noch garkein Dkim in einer veröffentlichten ISPConfig Version und auch kein SPF, daher steht das auch nicht im Handbuch. Wenn ISPconfig 3.1 released wird, dann wird es auch ein passendes Handbuch dazu geben. Falls Du den 3.1 Dev Code vom Git installiert hast dann wundere Dich bitte nicht wenn vieles nicht geht, das ist reiner Entwickler Code und noch kein produktiv nutzbares Controlpanel.


----------



## florian030 (28. Mai 2015)

Wobei ich mich gerade frage, was denn bei SPF und DKIM nicht so ohne weiteres zu verstehen ist. Ersteres erfordert keinerlei Eingaben und zweiteres ist ein Wizard der eigentlich alle Informationen enthält.


----------



## robotto7831a (29. Mai 2015)

Die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt.


----------



## Animegirl (29. Mai 2015)

Zitat von florian030:


> Wobei ich mich gerade frage, was denn bei SPF und DKIM nicht so ohne weiteres zu verstehen ist. Ersteres erfordert keinerlei Eingaben und zweiteres ist ein Wizard der eigentlich alle Informationen enthält.


Den SPF Eintrag habe ich hintermir, können Sie mir den Link zum Wizard für DKIM geben?
Danke.


----------



## wotan2005 (29. Mai 2015)

http://www.port25.com/support/domainkeysdkim-wizard/


----------



## Animegirl (29. Mai 2015)

Zitat von Till:


> Es gibt noch garkein Dkim in einer veröffentlichten ISPConfig Version und auch kein SPF, daher steht das auch nicht im Handbuch. Wenn ISPconfig 3.1 released wird, dann wird es auch ein passendes Handbuch dazu geben. Falls Du den 3.1 Dev Code vom Git installiert hast dann wundere Dich bitte nicht wenn vieles nicht geht, das ist reiner Entwickler Code und noch kein produktiv nutzbares Controlpanel.


Ich wusste nicht, dass es sich um IPSC alles dreht, ich dachte der sinn des Manuals, war es einen Perfekten Server Toolbox fertig zu stellen. Und damit Mailserver perfekt funktioniert fehlt da ein SSL Zertifikate (ich werde versuchen, den einfachsten bei StartSSL kostenlos zu bekommen), und die beiden Einträge, weil die Briefe werden jetzt versendet, jedoch landen die bei großen E-Mail Anbietern zu 80% in Spam Ordner


----------



## robotto7831a (29. Mai 2015)

Wenn deine Mails zu 80% im Spamordner landen, dann läuft irgendetwas anderes aber auch falsch. Wenn der Mailserver richtig konfiguriert ist, dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Till (29. Mai 2015)

Zitat von Animegirl:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass es sich um IPSC alles dreht, ich dachte der sinn des Manuals, war es einen Perfekten Server Toolbox fertig zu stellen. Und damit Mailserver perfekt funktioniert fehlt da ein SSL Zertifikate (ich werde versuchen, den einfachsten bei StartSSL kostenlos zu bekommen), und die beiden Einträge, weil die Briefe werden jetzt versendet, jedoch landen die bei großen E-Mail Anbietern zu 80% in Spam Ordner


Dein Server hat bereits ein SSL Zertifiat, das wurde schon während der ISPConfig Installation erstellt. Ein SSL Zertifikat hat aber auch nichts mit der Markierung von Emails als Spam zu tun sondern wie robotto geschrieben hat. Wie man ein offizielles SSL Cert von Startssl installieren kann steht in diesem Tutorial: https://www.howtoforge.com/securing...h-a-free-class1-ssl-certificate-from-startssl 
Dkim ist eine optionale Sache und hauptsächlich dann notwendig wenn Du Massenmails versenden willst die wie Spam aussehen. Ich hab auf meinem Mailserver kein Dkim drauf und kann trotzdem an alle Leute versenden, ohne dass die Mails im Spam landen. Das ist oft eine Frage der Reputation der IP, wenn über die IP vorher oft Spam versendet wurde oder sie keinen korrekten PTR record hat oder es Inkonsistenzen in den DNS Records vorhanden sind.


----------



## Animegirl (29. Mai 2015)

Zitat von Till:


> ... oder es Inkonsistenzen in den DNS Records vorhanden sind.


Was ist damit gemeint? Wir haben jetzt schon um 10 Domains, die unseren Server als MX Eintrag anzeigen, und es werden weitere dazu kommen.


----------



## Animegirl (29. Mai 2015)

Zitat von Till:


> Der hostname des servers mus geändert werden. Der Hostname muss eine subdomain sein wie im Tutorial beschrieben, z.B. server1.deinedomain.de. Der Hostname steht in folgenden Dateien:
> 
> /etc/hostname
> /etc/mailname
> ...


Was soll in MX Eintrag des DNS rein "domain.de" oder "server1.domain.de"?


----------



## florian030 (29. Mai 2015)

Neben richtigen PTR-Records sollte man aber auch im eigenen Interesse einen richtigen SPF-Record haben. DKIM braucht man nicht zwingend, es schadet aber auch nicht. Bei Massenmails muss man ggf. nur damit leben, dass Amavis etwas länger für die Mails braucht.
Inkosistent meint, dass der normale Record zum reverse Record passen muss und der HELO-string zum rDNS-Record.
Ich werf da einfach mal zwei Links in den Raum:
http://blog.schaal-24.de/mail/emails-richtig-versenden/
http://blog.schaal-24.de/mail/der-sinn-von-einem-sender-policy-framework-spf-record/


----------



## Animegirl (29. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß, ein Antwort hinter dem anderen sieht blöd und lüstig aus, aber gestern hat alles funktioniert, jetzt kriege ich unzustellungs bericht zurück, bei dem grund stehe es:


> This is the mail system at host main.my-domain.de.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
> be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.
> ...


----------



## logifech (29. Mai 2015)

für deine Domain sub.example.de Fehlt der Entsprechende AAAA Record auf die IPv6 deines Servers. Dadurch kann er die Domain nicht finden. Also alles im allem sieht es für mich daanch aus, dass dein Server versucht Mails über IPv6 zu senden aber die Domain nicht finden kann da wie geagt der AAAA record fehlt. Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## robotto7831a (29. Mai 2015)

Steht doch da.


> type=AAAA: Host not found


----------



## Animegirl (29. Mai 2015)

Zitat von logifech:


> für deine Domain sub.example.de Fehlt der Entsprechende AAAA Record auf die IPv6 deines Servers. Dadurch kann er die Domain nicht finden. Also alles im allem sieht es für mich daanch aus, dass dein Server versucht Mails über IPv6 zu senden aber die Domain nicht finden kann da wie geagt der AAAA record fehlt. Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


Der absender hat ein Fehler gemacht bei Einstellungen seines E-Mail Client, der hat da in Feld "reply to" sein Mail angegeben, jedoch sich vertippt mit einem Punkt statt Minus Zeichen. Und ich dachte ich wäre schon wieder schuld dran


----------



## logifech (29. Mai 2015)

Nur als kleine Anmerkung (bitte nicht böse oder Persönlich nehmen) Ich hab das Gefühl, dass du nicht so viel Erfahrung hast mit Servern. Ist es da nicht Klüger auf ein Managed System umzustellen?


----------



## Animegirl (4. Juni 2015)

Wo soll man dann Erfahrung sammeln?


----------



## nowayback (4. Juni 2015)

Zitat von Animegirl:


> Wo soll man dann Erfahrung sammeln?


VirtualBox, Hyper-V, XenServer, Proxmox, etc...
es gibt etliche verschiedene Möglichkeiten sowas lokal zu Hause auf seinem System zusätzlich zu installieren ohne dem eigenen System Schaden zuzufügen. Dort kann man deutlich besser testen und Erfahrungen sammeln als auf ner Maschine die mit ner dicken Leitung um Netz hängt. 

Ich kann es immer und immer wieder sagen: DU bist verantwortlich für alles was auf oder mit deinem Server ausgeführt wird. Du solltest nie vergessen welche Verantwortung du damit übernimmst!


----------



## Animegirl (26. Juni 2015)

Zitat von nowayback:


> VirtualBox, Hyper-V, XenServer, Proxmox, etc...
> es gibt etliche verschiedene Möglichkeiten sowas lokal zu Hause auf seinem System zusätzlich zu installieren ohne dem eigenen System Schaden zuzufügen. Dort kann man deutlich besser testen und Erfahrungen sammeln als auf ner Maschine die mit ner dicken Leitung um Netz hängt.
> 
> Ich kann es immer und immer wieder sagen: DU bist verantwortlich für alles was auf oder mit deinem Server ausgeführt wird. Du solltest nie vergessen welche Verantwortung du damit übernimmst!


Wow, wow, Mensch beruhige dich doch mal. Was hast du für Probleme mit Server die "mit einer dicken Leitung am Netz hängt"? Du redest von einem Server wie von Massenvernichtungswaffe. Es ist nur ein Stück blech mit Elektronik bestück, was ein paar pinats mehr kostet, als VPS. Zu Hause habe ich einen Home Server (Operton, ECC, Server HDD, so wie es sein sollte), aber ich brauchte es nicht da, sondern auf dem dedizierten Server, welche mir gegeben wurde. Mit Servers kenne ich mich bestens aus, jedoch nicht mit Mailservers, dies war ein Punkt, wo ich mich nicht so gut auskenne, deswegen bin ich im Endeffekt zum fertigen Lösung gegriffen. Ich sehe immer noch nicht einen tüchtigen Grund sich so der Maßen aufzuregen.


----------



## logifech (27. Juni 2015)

Wo nowayback recht hat, hat er recht. Und deine ganze fragerrrei hier und allein deine ANtwort lässt darauf schließen das du keine AHnung von servern hast.


----------



## Animegirl (27. Juni 2015)

Zitat von logifech:


> Wo nowayback recht hat, hat er recht. Und deine ganze fragerrrei hier und allein deine ANtwort lässt darauf schließen das du keine AHnung von servern hast.


Ich habe wiederum kein Antwort bekommen, was für ein Problem es macht etwas auf einem dedizierten Server zu testen, woran liegt das Problem?


----------



## Till (27. Juni 2015)

Zum Testen würde ich Dir einen virtuellen Server empfehlen und zwar hinter einem Router in einem lokalen Netz. Sowas ist schnell aufgesetzt z.B. mit der kostenlosen Software Virtualbox und läuft auf jedem Desktop. Ich nutze ausschließlich virtuelle Maschinen zum Testen der Tutorials die ich schreibe und auch für die ISPConfig Entwicklung. Selbst Dinge wie KVM Virtualisierung lassen sich dank aktueller CPU's mit VT Extensions heutzutage meist in einer VM testen.

Man kann natürlich auch Sachen auf externen root Servern testen, sollte dann aber sehr vorsichtig sein um nicht ungewollt ein Sicherheitsrisiko für andere darzustellen.


----------



## nowayback (27. Juni 2015)

Zitat von Animegirl:


> Wow, wow, Mensch beruhige dich doch mal. Was hast du für Probleme mit Server die "mit einer dicken Leitung am Netz hängt"? Du redest von einem Server wie von Massenvernichtungswaffe.


Also ich weiß ja nicht... mit ner Gigabitleitung kannst du pi mal Daumen 10 TB pro Tag ins Netz schieben... Meiner Meinung nach ist das definitiv eine Waffe die auch noch "Waffenscheinpflichtig" (LPIC-2, MCSE o.ä....) sein sollte... 



Zitat von Animegirl:


> Zu Hause habe ich einen Home Server (Operton, ECC, Server HDD, so wie es sein sollte), aber ich brauchte es nicht da, sondern auf dem dedizierten Server, welche mir gegeben wurde.


 Es gibt nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts, was sich nicht lokal testen lässt. Es gibt keinen Grund irgendetwas live zu testen! In meinen vielen vielen Jahren in der Branche hab ich schon soviel Mist gehört und gesehen, aber es gab kein einziges Scenario was sich nicht sinnvoll lokal testen lies. Wenn du also die Hardware hast, wo ist dann das Problem?



Zitat von Animegirl:


> Mit Servers kenne ich mich bestens aus, jedoch nicht mit Mailservers, dies war ein Punkt, wo ich mich nicht so gut auskenne, deswegen bin ich im Endeffekt zum fertigen Lösung gegriffen.


Mit Servers? Mit welchen Servers? Physikalische? Super, dann kannst du die Dinger zusammenbauen. Das befähigt dich noch lange nicht dazu so eine Kiste auch korrekt administrieren zu können. 
Oder meintest du Serverbetriebssysteme? Ja welche denn? Windows? Warum setzt du es dann nicht ein? Linux? Warum dann deine ganzen Fragen, die jeder Fachinformatiker im 1. Lehrjahr schon beantworten könnte? Sorry, aber für mich hast du weder die geistige Reife noch das fachliche Wissen um einen Server richtig administrieren zu können.



Zitat von Animegirl:


> Ich sehe immer noch nicht einen tüchtigen Grund sich so der Maßen aufzuregen.


Ich rege mich nicht auf, ich zeige dir nur warum DU dich mehr mit den Themen beschäftigen solltest, oder dir lieber einen managed Server mieten solltest. Alternativ habe ich dir gezeigt wie du etwas lokal testen kannst, denn schließlich hast du ja gefragt: "Wo soll man dann Erfahrung sammeln?" <--- Das widerspricht im Übrigen auch deiner Aussage, das du dich *bestens* mit Servern auskennst.

Nimm es einfach als gut gemeinten Tipp hin was ich dir hier schreibe. Es kann dir helfen jede Menge Geld und Stress zu sparen. Im schlimmsten Fall wanderst DU sogar hinter die Gardinen mit Stahlkante wenn irgendjemand mit deinem Server Mist baust, und da wärst du nicht der erste und auch nicht der letzte, da es immer wieder lernresistente Leute gibt. 

Ich bin dann jetzt auch mal in meinem wohlverdienten Wochenende.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## F4RR3LL (1. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß ein Szenario das sich nur Live testen lässt... Sauuuugen hihi... und wieder wech.. aber den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## nowayback (1. Juli 2015)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Ich weiß ein Szenario das sich nur Live testen lässt... Sauuuugen hihi... und wieder wech.. aber den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


Klar... Fileserver via virtuellem switch angebunden und ab geht die luzi.... unter hyper-v mit 10gbit


----------



## Adegrue (25. Sep. 2015)

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Tips!coque iPhone 6s housse silicone iPhone 6s


----------

